# Does your poodle like the rain?



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

SHe looks very happy, is that a grin she has?

P


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh....I wish mine loved the rain that way. They don't like to go off the porch when it is raining and I have caught my girl relieving herself on the porch rather than get her toes wet!! 

Poppy is adorable in her wet look!
_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww Poppy! What a silly girl, sounds like she had great fun though! She's so darn cute, she looks very satisfied with herself haha. 

Oh man, if Desmond doesn't love the rain then I don't know what he does love.  I wish I had gotten his first rain experience on video... it was possibly the cutest thing I had ever seen in my life. 

11:00 PM in the summer, it was POURING rain and thundering, Des was probably only 13 weeks or so at the time. Same thing happened to us that happened to your Poppy- I took him out to pee but he was too distracted, so we scurried back inside before I got too wet. He started barking at the door a few seconds after we got inside, which was something he'd never done. I looked at him, he stared at me, and stared at the door and barked a little more, so my brother and I took him back outside. We walked around in the rain for a minute and suddenly... PLAY BOW! He just started play bowing and splashing and darting around the cul-de-sac crazily; I'd NEVER seen him like that. It was so cute. We all played and wrestled in the rain for a while and he went wild. I mean he was bucking his feet around and jumping and bouncing and barking, to this day I've barely seen him so enthusiastic about something.  He was such a quiet, reserved puppy too, it was totally out of character for him lol. 

He still likes the rain alright, but barely goes crazy for it anymore. I'm sure if we had the chance to play in the rain again he'd have a blast, but we can't.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG do they ever ! Any puddle rain drop or mess and they are in itLMAO


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOVES it! She's a filthy mess right now...but it's pouring so I can't see spending 2 hours bathing and drying her just to send her back out in it.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness Jazzy LOVES the rain, I dread potty time when it's raining because I know I'll have to blow her dry when I come in. She runs like a maniac in circles through the yard until she is soaked. It cracks me up how much she loves to get wet.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish it would rain here once in a while so I could find out I think she will though.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

aprhj said:


> Hard to believe but this is a pic of Poppy taken just about half an hour after the new collar pic. In which I had just combed her out. It started to rain here, pretty hard, and she was just setting at the back door whining. I thought she might need to go out and do her business. Well she may have, but the reason she was whinning was to go out and play on the deck in the rain. Got her back in and she whinned again, so since she was already sopping wet, I let her go back out and play. She has done this before, but not to this extent. She loves the rain!
> 
> So, her is "Soppy Poppy"


So funny she looks very pleased with herself ...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, Paris loves the rain too, though I don't appreciate soggy poodles much so tend to keep it to a minimum... lol!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Ours are like spoospirits, they do not like rain, hate getting their feet wet. Am always afraid that they will have an accident in the house on rainy days, because they hate being out in the rain so bad that they seem to hold it almost all day so as not having to be outside. So far no accidents, thank goodness.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mine do not seem to mind it..........now my poms seriously will hold themselves for 12 hours - maybe more. Coco I worry about, he just refuses sometime to go out but the poodles are a great help when it rains, monkey see, monkey do - sometimes if we are lucky!


----------

